# Egg Share at Care Manchester



## jani75 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi i was wondering if any of you ladies have done egg share at Care Manchester just to get some sort of idea on how long the whole waiting process can take?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Jani75

welcome to fertility friends and the egg share section

If you look on the egg share chit chat thread there is a lady who is currently undergoing treatment

Why not pop over and join the girls, they are a lovely bunch and will try to help with any questions u may have

heres a link to the thread

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72232.0

Wishing u lots of luck for ur journey

Love EMxx


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

jani75 said:


> Hi i was wondering if any of you ladies have done egg share at Care Manchester just to get some sort of idea on how long the whole waiting process can take?


hi yes im on day 15 of my buselin inj at care manchester we waited aprox 3 mths after our first appointment with the doctor to be matched up with a recipient and now i have down reg and going into my 3rd week of treatment!


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi hun im doing egg share at manchester care but not too sure how long as only go for bloods an councilling end feb ang beggining of march you may hay some info for me ta hun


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

hi

I am at Care Mcr too. I went for my first consult in early Nov, and had to wait til Jan for my bloods and counseling as one of the counselors had extendied leave.

I just today got the all clear !! so ready to go very soon!


----------

